# Keto Bodybuilding



## Laconic (Mar 21, 2020)

Going to the gym is out of the question so while stuck in doors more often I’m going to dust down my bench barbell and dumbbells, but what diet can I get ripped on keto Would love to hear from those currently training who could tell me what a typical days meals they have


----------

